# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  [ ظلِي وَ الطَبشُور ]

## أُخرىْ

تَغيرت طُقوسنا , وما عادت أرواحنا تتوكأ على السلوان .
[خَطيئة تِشرين ] كانت ولا زالت ..
نَسجت من رُوحها رسائل علّها تصل وتُكرم رُوحها
بالاغتسال الأول والأخير 
,
,
,
جمعينا هنا نتلو على رأسها آيَ صَبْرٍ ، وَ نُسكِّنُ الْوَجع بِأقْرَاصِ احْتِسابٍ

----------

نُون (08-05-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (08-17-2010)

----------


## أُخرىْ

[1] 

[1]

يَحدُثُ كَثيراً ياسيدي أن ننظرنا ولا نتعرف علينا , ونتعلق على عتبات الجهل نَشحذ التفكير .. 
يسقط الجدار ويأتي المَوت ولا نتعرف عليه أيضاً ,
يَحدثُ أن نُكتب كأرواح آفلة إستطونَت زاويا الفقد وتغربت بإغماءة واحدة .
إنها المَرة الألف الـ يُعاد فيها ذكر ماحصل ولا أزال أراني جَسد مَحمول بلا نبض ..
وَرميم طِفلة اختارت الموت الحُلم .
كُنت أجهل تِلك الذكرى المشؤومة , وَذاكرتي الفضفاضة ضيعت ماحصل في غيابي 
كُل ماأعرفه حكاية حكتها لي أمي بدمع بارد وإبتهالات هادئة 
أكتُبُ لك وأنا جالسة في الزاوية وسمائهم المُبتسمة تحكي مَوتي وشغب المَنية التي أسرتني بجوفها غفلة.
كُنتُ دوماً أحكيني دون تِلك الذكرى حتى وقت معرفتي بِها, والآن أحكيني لك بتفاصيل رَطبة
إبريق الشاي الـ احتضنته بسمة لأنه آخر ماأمسكت , صنبور الماء الذي ضل يبكي فقدي
/ دميتي الحمقاء بملامحها الشقراء وقدمها المَكسورة قصداً خشية رحيلها عني ,
وجميعها تسرد لذاكرتي الفضفاضة بحة الوجع ذاك .
نَطقت بِجُملتي وسط صخبهم - غريبة هي ذاكرتي يا أُمي !!
يَقولون لي ياسيدي إن لي من اسمي نصيب ,
أسموني " زينب " بدلاً عن " ريحانة " , يَرون فيّ لمحةَ مِن صبر زينب ,
"و هاهِي انكساراتي وجراحِي تتضخم داخلِي بألمِ خَريفي , ولا شيء مِن الصبرِ يَحويني لاشيء 
الغريب فِي يَومي هَذا إني أكتب لك وأراك تتمثل أمامي , معهم تبتسم وتُقول لِي 
-" لازلتِ تتنفسين بدفء , لاتبكي ....سأعود سأعود ", 
نظرت للجِدار وتذكرت كلماتك التي كررتها على رأسي دوماً.
- " لكِ الفضل في حفظي آيات سُورة التِين, أذكُركِ كثيراً حين أتلوها "
لَم أسألك يومها لِماذا ؟.. ولَم تُخبرني أنت ..
وهاهِي والدتنا تُضيءقنديل ذِكراك بقولها : كُان يُشاغبني ويمتنع عن الحفظ..وحين سُقوطكِ بكى
و رُاح يُردد السورة في الأزقة الواصلة للحقل..حتى وصل لأبيك وصرخ " طِفلتك ماتت ياأبي "

سَكبتني قَسوة الأيام فيِ قالِب أوقدوا فيه العتمة , وتنفس فِيه الصدأ وعاث فيه المَوت ,
يذكُرون لي مَوتي الأول , وفِكري يَطوف حول شَجرة العُمر الـ تحملنا على عاتقها ..
وتُبعدنا عنها متى ما أراد الله .

أخبرني يا أخ الروُح, أنكبر لِنموت أم نَموت لنكبر ؟!

----------

نبراس،،، (08-06-2010), 

نُون (08-05-2010), 

Hussain.T (09-19-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (08-17-2010), 

رنيم الحب (09-20-2010)

----------


## نُون

*وَ يحْدِث كَثيرًا يا سَيدَتي أنْ يُغَيبنَا الطِّين الْشَاغِل ملامِحَنا عَنْ المِرايا ،
وَ يحْدِث أكْثَر أنْ نخلَعَ الذاكِرَة ، نعَلقهَا عَلَى أحَدِ النوَافِذ وَ نسْهُو بعيداً 
علَّ مطرًا عَابرًا يَغْسِلُ ما عَلِقَ بِها !

**يحْدِث أيْضاً أنْ نقرَأ كثِيرًا ، وَ نعْشَق أكْثر ،
كَـ رسَائل الذاكِرَة المَاطِرَة هُنا ، 
توحِي بِـ الدِّفء ، الحَنين ، 
الجمَال ، النَّقاء .

**وعدتكِ بسمتي أن أعلِّقَ عَلَى مَواضِعَ الجَمالَ أكَاليلَ ، 
وَ أنْ أتوَّج الحِسَّ فِيكَ لُؤلؤاً ..! وَ مَا ظننتُ عَجْزي 
الْـ فَاقَ قدْرتي أنْ يسْبِقنِّي إلَيْكِ !


قزْمَة لا تَطَالُ كَفي الْـ جَمَال / غلَّفْتي رُوحِي ظَّمأ*





*لِمَا تبقى بِـ شَغَف*
 :rose:

----------

أُخرىْ (08-11-2010)

----------


## أُخرىْ

هذا جُزء من القلب يابراءة .برسائلي شهقت رئتِي لأول مرة..
وأتمنى أن أتنفس البقية ..بصدق أكثر ..وبجمال أعمق..
كُل الذكريات جميلة يابراءة..ووجودكِ بالقرب أجمل ذكرى تحتفظ بها الذاكرة
 +

----------


## نُون

*حَتى مَتى سَـ أبقَى عَاكِفةً هُنا ؛ لا أجِيدُ الإنْعِتَاق* 
*/*
*لِـ الرُّوح*

----------

أُخرىْ (08-17-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...



وثمة ذاكرة عمياء...
إلا من الوجع...!!



قد تشيخ الذاكرة ..أو قد تُعطب...
فـ ..،،
يستنسخها الظلام أطيافاً في دنيا العُتمة ...
تحديداً في عتمة الشقاء ...،،
فنحيا ونموت ،، 
ومُنانا هشاشة
 أو
رمق من ذاكرة فرح .....!!




بسمة ..
مُترفة بالأناقة والجمال..
رغماً عن الوجع المبثوث ..

لإلتقاءِ حرفينا ..كم وكم اشتاق...  :)
شكراً للقدر فهو من يخيط حرفي وَ إحساسك العذب.. بإبرة الإخاء ..

سلم نبضكِ من كل سقم...
وَ لتُحدر الأوجاع من أضلعك بمحمد وآل محمد الطهر ..


موفقة مقضية حوائجكِ ببركة الاله وشهره العظيم..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

أُخرىْ (08-17-2010)

----------


## كبرياء

*نحن نموت ألف مره .. لنكبر مره ..* 
*نختنق وتجتاجنآ أروقة الألم .. لنقسو على أنفسنآ أكثر ..* 
*نبكي .. ولآ نحكي ..* 
*نندم .. ونعآود الكره ..* 
*نسرق البسمه .. ونغلفهآ دون نستخدمهآ ..* 
*نصرخ .. في فضآء الصمت ..* 
*ونصمت .. مع ضجيج مجآنين مآتوآ ..* 
*نُأسر .. وتقتل قلوبنآ .. لكننا نتنفسس ..!*
*نكسر .. وتلوى ذرآعنآ .. دون أن نتحدث ..* 
*نبحث عن الأمل في سمآء الجود ..* 
*وشح الأرض يمنع المطر ..!*
*ورغم القهر ..* 
*لآنقوى على المفر ..!*


*أخرى ..~*
*كآن لحكآية ظلك .. خربشه طبشور حكى الجنون بتفرد ..!*
*ولـ الألم منآ مكآن .. نحترمه كالملوك ..* 
*ونشتآقه كالـمآء!*
*كوني بخير ..* 
*لآشي .. يستحق شيئآ ..!!*

----------

أُخرىْ (09-20-2010)

----------


## أُخرىْ

> *حَتى مَتى سَـ أبقَى عَاكِفةً هُنا ؛ لا أجِيدُ الإنْعِتَاق* 
> */*
> 
> *لِـ الرُّوح*



لازلتُ انقش الظل يانُون ..
وأخشى أن أنتهي..دونك .

----------


## أُخرىْ

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 
> 
> 
> وثمة ذاكرة عمياء...
> إلا من الوجع...!! 
> 
> 
> قد تشيخ الذاكرة ..أو قد تُعطب...
> فـ ..،،
> ...



تأكدي أنكِ هُنا كَغيم ماطر
مُمتنة لكِ من هُنا حتى السماء السابعة
يادمعة..

----------


## أُخرىْ

> *نحن نموت ألف مره .. لنكبر مره ..* 
> *نختنق وتجتاجنآ أروقة الألم .. لنقسو على أنفسنآ أكثر ..* 
> *نبكي .. ولآ نحكي ..* 
> *نندم .. ونعآود الكره ..* 
> *نسرق البسمه .. ونغلفهآ دون نستخدمهآ ..* 
> *نصرخ .. في فضآء الصمت ..* 
> *ونصمت .. مع ضجيج مجآنين مآتوآ ..* 
> *نُأسر .. وتقتل قلوبنآ .. لكننا نتنفسس ..!*
> *نكسر .. وتلوى ذرآعنآ .. دون أن نتحدث ..* 
> ...



كِبرياء شُكراً لوهجك / بوحكِ..
وجمال حُضوركِ..
ممتنة لكِ جداً

----------


## أُخرىْ

[2] 
وِحدة تَكويني والأرض الـ تحَضننِي فِي كُل خِذلان يَبُسَتْ ,وحتى رائحِة المِسك فِيها ذَبُلت
كُنت مُحتاجة أن أكتب لَك ألمي / خَيبتِي / ترددي وحَتى مُوسيقى بُكائيْ .
أتُصدق أني لَست موجوعة ولا أتألم ..وحتى الأنين لا أتذوقه خوفاً من غصتي بهِ 
ولكني حزينة جِداً يا أخ الروح , حَزينة حد أن أدفع حبل الشقاء بقوة ليصفع وجهي,
حد أن أسمع صَوتي الآن..بالبحة الحمقاء الساكنة فيه / حد أن أبكي بِدمع مُتسلل متى شئت 
صَدقني أشعُرُ بأن ذاكِرتي صدئت من الدمع , والحُزن بعيني غامق جداً ,
ورُوحي تسكُن بجانب جِدار أصم لايسندها;صدق أيضاً أني اشحذ الصبر
وان كان كَسيحاً كلسانِي ..ومريضاً بالخيباتِ المفجعة كحدسي . 
- هَل استيقظت يَوماً وشهقتك تسبق النُور لعينيك , ويمينك تُصافح الجانب الأيسر من صَدرك ؟
هَكذا كُنت في كُل يوم حتى غفي الهم المصبوغِ بالبياضَ على عَتبتي , أبيضُ كان كقلب والدتِي ,
وأبيض ككَفنُ مَروى الـ انكفأت عَليه أنا وَحدي دُون دمعي الـ طواه بُكاء الزَمن ,أبيض كطُفولتها ,
كَدُعائي وَ وجعي , بالأمس بكيت وكأني أول مرة أعيش البُكاء , بكيت بصورة مخدوشة , وقلبُ مكلوم
ولم تُسعفني رئتي لتجفيف طريق الإنعتاق , وحدي بكيت ولم يهبني الدمع 
إلا حُرقة أحسستها وأنا على سريري , فأملت لو صلى الصمت على حُنجرتي لِتنطق بقية حواسي ,
احتفلوا دُوني برحيل تشرين الثانِي عنهم , كرروا على رأسي تهاني خَيبتي الكُبرى 
بأني كبرت عاماً على عُمرِ علموني فيه كَيف أبتسم ببؤس,
الغريب فيّ وفيهُم إننا متورطون في دوامة الظُروف والمَسافات القصيرة , 
أعيش معهم على ذات الرقعة التي جمعتني بِك , على أرضُ هشة مُلعونة بأقدامنا,
مسجاة بسكاكين جهلنا بنا , ومُصابة بداء الـ أنا ونظرة جمع مِن الناس عنا
وأجدني أغفل كثيراً حين يسألوني عَنك والغُربة, وأخشى أن تَكون جائعة
فتلتهم الحنين الكائن فيك, وتعلق على مقبض بابك إغتراب سخي يؤجِل البهجة فيّ
ويحكي للساحات عن فقدي لك منك .. 
عَلمنـي كيف أجد الضوء فِي قلبي !  









غاب ظلي ..لعطب أصاب قلبي

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-05-2010)

----------


## MOONY

*مازل نور حرفكِ مشعاً هاهنا
استمري  فنحن بنتظار المزيد
تحياتي
*

----------

أُخرىْ (09-30-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

سيدتي الاستاذة 
أخرى 
ما زال حرفك الاخضر اليانع
يغوص في صفحات مستنقع اوراق حياتنا البائسة
ليرتوي من الحبر..ماء 
وينبت سنابل القمح الذهبية 
حبات ذهب خالص 
.
.
.
اشهد اني لقد عشت المشهد بكل فصوله 
انات ..
وشهقات ..
ووجع ..
والم ..
وحيرة ..
وضياع ..
لكن يبقى للمسرح بطله الفذ
استمتعت كثيراً للنص وحبكته
وننتظر... 
تحياتي

----------

أُخرىْ (09-30-2010)

----------


## نُون

*أنَّى لِـ الحَرف ينمُو علَى عَينيكِ كَـ حُلم طفلٍ دَاعبتْ وَالدتهُ رمشَه*
*لِـ يَغفُو ؟!*

*لِـ زَينكِ* 
**

----------

أُخرىْ (10-04-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

أحياناً
 تجبرني الأيام على إطلاق ابتسامة ساخرة ..،،
 منها ولها و.....عليها ...!!
 أحد الأسباب وأهمها...
 أنها تسرق احبتي دون أن تستأذن ......!!
 لتسكنني في جُب الغُربة المغيهب.....!
 

بسمة ...،،
نشرتي شراع الاغتراب ..،، 
فـ زركشتِه بالدموع...
حتى ابتلّت منه أجفانُ حسي المُتصدع  ....
فذرف قلبي أسى ..يؤازرك..


بسمة ..
بـِ رفق ،، على كيانكِ الأبيض ياغالية ...
فـ لتكسيه ابتسامة عطشى إليه...

دعواي جررتها لتُـُؤنـِسـُكْ...
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

أُخرىْ (11-20-2010)

----------


## أُخرىْ

> سيدتي الاستاذة 
> 
> أخرى 
> ما زال حرفك الاخضر اليانع
> يغوص في صفحات مستنقع اوراق حياتنا البائسة
> ليرتوي من الحبر..ماء 
> وينبت سنابل القمح الذهبية 
> حبات ذهب خالص 
> .
> ...



أتعلق بردُودكَ بِدهشة لإنكَ تُلبسني أثواباً تَكبُرنِي
وأبقى أُردد أني هُنا لأجل قراءتكم 
صانع ..وجودكَ فاخر والله .

----------

الفجر 110 (11-20-2010)

----------


## أُخرىْ

> *أنَّى لِـ الحَرف ينمُو علَى عَينيكِ كَـ حُلم طفلٍ دَاعبتْ وَالدتهُ رمشَه*
> *لِـ يَغفُو ؟!* 
> *لِـ زَينكِ* 
> 
> **



نُـون
عَلى الرُغم مِن تِكرَاري لكِ " نَختَلِف بقدر ما نَتشابهُ ياصَدِيقة "
لَكني اليوم أجدكِ تُشبهين أُخراكِ..وأُخراكِ تَجهل طريقة شُكر
ذاتها  +

----------


## أُخرىْ

خَطبُ أصاب متصفحي ..فلم أنتبه  :embarrest:  عُذراً




> *مازل نور حرفكِ مشعاً هاهنا*
> *استمري فنحن بنتظار المزيد*
> *تحياتي*



ومازلتِ كما كنتِ ..عذبة
وحُضوركِ ضَوء .

----------


## أُخرىْ

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة .. 
> 
> أحياناً
> 
> تجبرني الأيام على إطلاق ابتسامة ساخرة ..،،
> 
> 
> منها ولها و.....عليها ...!!
> 
> ...



هِي الحَياة , فـ قبل الإختناق بِحلم تفاجئنا
هِي واقع يُرهقنا ..ونبتسم له .
وأكرر ..
تواجدكِ مَطرُ لـ رُوحِيْ العطشى

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-20-2010)

----------


## أُخرىْ

[ 3 ]
كُنت صَغيرة على أن أحزن , على أن أزرعُ في خاصِرتي جُرح كهولة ينبض بعطب آمالي , صغيرة على أن أكتُب لكَ وعلى رأسي رِداءُ أسود وشيب أنبته مِشوار فقدك , صدق أن الدُنيا صغيرة على البُكاء والخوف; صغيرة على كَرمِي وأعلم جيداً أن صومِي عنك لن يجلب لي عيداً يسقيني لقيا ولا مَوعِدُ مسروق ,أتعلم أن قلبي يُعاقبني حين أشكو ضيقي لغيرك , يقف أمامي كـ أنت حين تغضب من ثرثرتِي اليائسة , وما أن يسألني أحدهم : ماالخطب يازينب ؟
حتى يسد حلقي بانقباضه, فأبتسم بخذلان وأطرق رأسي بـ : لاشيء .
وأبقى أسألني كَم يَبلغ عُمر الـ هُموم فِي صَدري ..وكَم طَريقِ سأسلك حتى أصل لِثُقب ضَوء موعود بنمو ورائحة فَرح , وكَم سأحتاج حَتى أحرر ياسمينة علقت بقلبي وذبلت وهي تنتظر طيفك ..وكَم دَمعة سأسكُب حتى أشعر بالاكتفاء , يكفِيني أمل وحُزن ودمع يا أخ , ويَكفيني أن أبكي على طريقك وأزرعه ماء ورد وريحان .. صَدقني يكفيني.. أن أعلم أنكَ تستمع لخرسي حتى وإن غيبك موتِ وأحتضنك لحدٍ وفرقتنا دُنيا زائلة ,أتساءل كثيراً كَم مِن العُمر سأبقى وفية لكَ ..لذكرياتنا وصورك وللعزيمة المنطفأه الـ أشعلها حُبكَ النقي فيّ وأتسائل أكثر, كَم مِن كِذبةِ سأذكرها للجميع تُخبرهم أن كُل مافي صَدري مُرتب بخشوع وأن لاخدش ولا انكسار يسكن قَلبِي , وما الجديد في حياتِي حيث لاجديد ممكن أن يبدلني أو يرتديني فحتى عباءة التَخرج أكملت أيام حدادي ; كَـ العتمة الـ أبصرها مُذ غبت عَنِي بلا رجعة ..وَ وفيتُ بِوعدي لَك , وأهديتك فرحة نجاحِي وحدك , وَبقيت على وعدِي الأهم واخترت أرضاً تَثِق بِصَمتي ودمعِي ..
لَم أختر الهَرب ولا الرَحيل , ولـ كِني اخترت أن أكون الفتاة السيئة الـ نَسيت وجهك لكنها لازالت تتنفسك , كُنت أعيشك صِدقا يا أنت وحتى الآن أشعُر أني أعيشك , ووَحدي مشطت طريقك الـ مُحرم , حتى أجهضت وجهِي على المرايا ورحلت .

----------

نُون (11-20-2010), 

الفجر 110 (11-20-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-20-2010)

----------


## أُخرىْ

كَانَتْ الرسَائِل خَيالْ التقاء بَين غُرّبَتها وَروحه المُسَافرة
كَانت تَعتقد أن الرَحيل طَريق ممكن أن تلتقيه فِيه ,,
آمنت به وبوجوده العبق في حياتها ..وأعتقد أنها لاتزال تؤمن ..



- هَذه الرسائل الثلاث وجدت مدفونة بجانب قَبر أحد الشُهداء –
تمت .

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-20-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

لم أزل أضعضُع الليل ومن ثم أصلبه على صوت فجري المزعوم ...!
فأتذكرك أكثر...
الليل من بعدك طويلٌ ، مُريعٌ  ..[ ياراحلي ...!


بسمة..
ضلعكِ يتيم ..، مُتلفعٌ بالصمت في وسط ضجيج أمنية ....!
حرفكِ كثيف الجمال ..لاشيئ يشبههُ إلا أنتِ ...


لم أزل تلك القارئة المُرتشفة قهوتكِ ببطئ ٍ شديد كي اتذوقها جيداً..
صوت الدعاء ..لقلبك أهديه...

موفقة حبيبة ..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

أُخرىْ (11-20-2010)

----------


## نُون

*لَيتَها مَـا تَمَّت !*
*فَـ انجِرَاف الوفَاء فيهَا أشبَه بِـ ظَمأ سَحقَهُ المَاء ،*
*وَ اخْتِزال الذاكرَة عُمرَها وَ الوَجَع أنْصَاف الرسَائلِ الثَّلاث ؛* 
*شُعُور دَبَّ بِـ مَفاصلِ صَدري فَـ خَلَّف فِي قعرِ قفَصِه* 
*عَجُوزٌ ترتَدي دمعَة وَ ابتسَامة .*

*عَظيمَةٌ وَ الله حينَ تنقشينَ الحَرف ؛ أُغنيَّة* 
*وَ إنْ أوْجَعكِ صَدَاها !* 

*أخرَاي*
*فداكِ الرُّوح وَ مَا حَملت* 
* *

----------

أُخرىْ (11-20-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

رغم انك قد قرأتي عليها فاتحة الختام الا انها احدثت زلازل بين ضلوعنا العوجا  
زلازل كبير محدثاً شقاً في صدر مكفن من سنين طويلة 
ومستخرجاً قلبه من تابوت الحزن القديم  
زرعت فيه بذرة أمل وحب  
ينتظر من يسقيها ماء ورد  
لتنمو ضوء وهاج 
ساظل اقدم شكر لك " أخرى " كلما شممت ريحانة خضراء 
واقدمه مرة " أخرى " كلما ترشحتُ بماء ورد في عرس بهيج . 
أخرى تقبلي مني شمس أخرى برتقالية اللون ضاحكة .

----------

أُخرىْ (11-20-2010)

----------


## أُخرىْ

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
> 
> 
> لم أزل أضعضُع الليل ومن ثم أصلبه على صوت فجري المزعوم ...!
> فأتذكرك أكثر...
> الليل من بعدك طويلٌ ، مُريعٌ ..[ ياراحلي ...! 
> 
> بسمة..
> ضلعكِ يتيم ..، مُتلفعٌ بالصمت في وسط ضجيج أمنية ....!
> ...



وكأن السُحب الـغَريبة تعلمت أن تسقينا مطراً وفرحاً وأمنيات حِين أقبلتِ
أعلم أنكِ تمنيتِ لو طالت ولم تنتهِ ..سريعاً
ولكن البوح ياغالية يُتعبنا ولا يريحنا أحياناً..
لقلبكِ ياجميلة دعائي بالـ فرح / السلامة

----------


## أُخرىْ

> *لَيتَها مَـا تَمَّت !*
> *فَـ انجِرَاف الوفَاء فيهَا أشبَه بِـ ظَمأ سَحقَهُ المَاء ،*
> *وَ اخْتِزال الذاكرَة عُمرَها وَ الوَجَع أنْصَاف الرسَائلِ الثَّلاث ؛* 
> *شُعُور دَبَّ بِـ مَفاصلِ صَدري فَـ خَلَّف فِي قعرِ قفَصِه* 
> *عَجُوزٌ ترتَدي دمعَة وَ ابتسَامة .* 
> *عَظيمَةٌ وَ الله حينَ تنقشينَ الحَرف ؛ أُغنيَّة* 
> *وَ إنْ أوْجَعكِ صَدَاها !*  
> *أخرَاي*
> *فداكِ الرُّوح وَ مَا حَملت*  
> * *



نُون

لِكُل شيءِ مَوطِنُ أخير
فـ حَتى أعوامنا تُودع أعوام يانُون..
" ظِلِي والطَبشُور "إفشاء لِكُل الذكريات الـ هربت مِني رُبما 
وجودكِ بالقرب جنة صدقيني ,
مِن القلب ..شُكراً لوقفتكِ

----------


## أُخرىْ

> رغم انك قد قرأتي عليها فاتحة الختام الا انها احدثت زلازل بين ضلوعنا العوجا 
> 
> 
> زلازل كبير محدثاً شقاً في صدر مكفن من سنين طويلة 
> ومستخرجاً قلبه من تابوت الحزن القديم  
> زرعت فيه بذرة أمل وحب  
> ينتظر من يسقيها ماء ورد  
> لتنمو ضوء وهاج 
> ساظل اقدم شكر لك " أخرى " كلما شممت ريحانة خضراء 
> ...



فَخر كَبير وَ وسام يُعلق على صدري هو رأيك ياصانع
حتى لو قدمنا الشيء البسيط نقرأه كشيء فريد لإنكَ أشدت بِه
كَبيرة عليّ كلماتكَ ياصانع ..كبيرة جداً 
/ نطمح بدعائكِ أخي 
وممتنة لكَ كثيراً

----------


## هذيان عاشقة

_أخرى!!!_
*قرأتك الى ان ملت الصفحات ..وخجلت كلماتي*
*من اين تستفيق تلك الذكريات..ومن اين يرشح دمعك*
*نصوص ....حكت ..واطنبت..ثم باحت واختزلت*
*يشرفني ..ان ابقى في هذه الساحة فأرشق وجداني...بغذاء الكلمات*

*لك اجمل التحايا*

----------


## أُخرىْ

> _أخرى!!!_
> *قرأتك الى ان ملت الصفحات ..وخجلت كلماتي*
> *من اين تستفيق تلك الذكريات..ومن اين يرشح دمعك*
> *نصوص ....حكت ..واطنبت..ثم باحت واختزلت*
> *يشرفني ..ان ابقى في هذه الساحة فأرشق وجداني...بغذاء الكلمات*
> 
> *لك اجمل التحايا*



وكأن الليالي أجهضت حُزناً على صَوتِي ..فبكيت 
ولم تُسعفني الـحكايا لأحكي لكم همي ياهذيان عاشقة صَدقِيني 
شُكراً للجمال الـ أتى معكِ (f)

----------


## طائر أيلول

*بل نكبر لتكبر معنا جراحنا...ولا نجد لها بلسم يهون نزفها غير محاولة النسيان
ولعل الموت يخطفنا ونحن نضمد تلك الجراحات....لكن علينا أن نوقف النزف 
لكي لا نتجرع الموت غصات متتالية فيرهقنا الموت ونحن نحتضر...

حضور متأخر جداً...لكن الحنين هو من يبث فينا حياة أخرى
*

----------


## طائر أيلول

صار الجسر يربط بعض اواصرنا... وصارت سعاد تبيع في كشكها
بعضا من البوم الصور... تلك التي التقطتها في ذلك العام ظ¢ظ*ظ*ظ§م

----------

